# Don't fight the police....when you're naked.



## Baytor (Dec 9, 2004)

This is kind of like a greek tragedy. The burgler will be taking the role of "Sans Testiclese". Other info not noted in this report: Subject was a 19 year old male, father died 2 years ago, and was fighting so much that after being bitten, he had to be shot with a taser. Then, after he was handcuffed, he continued fighting so much that he was shocked a second time.

http://www.kstp.com/article/stories/S4805.html?cat=1

*MINNEAPOLIS (AP) - A naked man was bit in the genitals by a police dog while being arrested for running nude and entering homes in a Minneapolis neighborhood.*

*The man was taken to the hospital for treatment of his injuries.*

*According to police reports, a police canine unit found the nude suspect shortly after noon Tuesday in a house on the 5400 block of Park Avenue South.*

*While the officer was ordering the suspect out of the house, the suspect began hitting him, police said.*

*The dog, which was still leashed, bit the suspect to protect the officer.*

*Officer Ron Reier, a department spokesman, said police dogs are trained to bite if their partner is attacked. However, dogs are not trained to bite in the groin area. Reier said the dog likely just jumped and bit the man, who was moving around at the time.*

*"The dog did what the dog is trained to do, and that is protect his handler," Reier said.*

*After the man was bit, he continued to attack officers and police used a stun gun before eventually restraining him, police said.*

*The dog was removed from street duty while the incident is being reviewed, and the suspect is in police custody, Reier said.*


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 9, 2004)

:xtrmshock 

Yeouch!  I'm curious what (if anything) the kid was on!


----------



## yariman (Dec 9, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> :xtrmshock
> 
> Yeouch!  I'm curious what (if anything) the kid was on!


 Now, on ice pack.   hahaha


----------



## Baytor (Dec 9, 2004)

They haven't mentioned anything for substance use.  There is talk that he may have been mentally unstable.  I'm also curious about that, and will update everyone on his status when I find out.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 9, 2004)

> This is kind of like a greek tragedy. The burgler will be taking the role of "Sans Testiclese".


 :lol: 

Wow, seriously though - that guy must have been on SOMETHING.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 9, 2004)

Probably glad he didn't take his Viagra that day 
*shaking head with a snicker*


----------



## Tgace (Dec 9, 2004)

Help ahhhh..take a bite outta crime! CHOMP!


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Dec 9, 2004)

Was there enough damage done to the bite area to nominate him for an honorable mention type of Darwin Award?


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 9, 2004)

That's got to hurt!  I hurt just thinking about it!  :erg:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 9, 2004)

I suppose he got what he deserved.


----------



## Baytor (Dec 9, 2004)

I think the dog was just hungry.


----------



## getgoin (Dec 9, 2004)

I guess he was nuts for the dog.
That dogs got some balls on him.
He's gonna have a ball in jail.
What a nut job he was.


----------



## shane23ss (Dec 9, 2004)

if that department is like mine, then the dog is probably suspended with full pay and benefits, pending a full IAD investigation. lol.


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 10, 2004)

I got a picture of that dog...


----------



## Baytor (Dec 10, 2004)

Update to the story here:  http://www.startribune.com/stories/462/5129677.html

I'm only posting a couple of points from the story, not the whole text this time.


""I believe he just quit taking his medications," Roberson said about his grandson, Michael Porter, 19, who was seriously injured Tuesday when a police dog bit him in the groin. "

"Porter was charged Thursday with four counts of felony assault and gross misdemeanor assault."

"More officers, including K-9 officer Bruce Ketzner and his dog, Zack, arrived to set up a perimeter to find him. Ketzner saw Porter naked in the kitchen of a Park Avenue house and ordered him to walk toward him. Porter went to a porch and as Ketzner backed up with his dog to handcuff him, Porter lunged at the officer and hit him in the head, the complaint said."

"Zack then bit Porter in the groin area. Porter threw a small fan at Ketzner and other officers who arrived at the scene. Zack released his bite, but Porter continued to hit the officers."

"Vandaalen shot Porter with a Taser, but Porter could still hit the officer and tried again to throw the fan at Ketzner. Deputy Chief Tim Dolan said Ketzner never let his dog off the lead (leash). "

"Four officers suffered cuts and bruises, and a fifth suffered injuries that will keep him off duty until Monday."


----------



## The Prof (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmmmm, is he still a guy?


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 4, 2005)

I guess this puts to rest the discussion on another thread whether a hit (injury) to the groin would immediately drop a guy....

  - Ceicei


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 7, 2005)

The Prof said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, is he still a guy?



legally yes i think the rules are rules... :readrules 

however from the sounds of it he got visited by the baby nazi

NO BABY FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Miles (Apr 16, 2005)

The sad thing is that this guy or his family will sue the PD, the animal trainer (if different), Purina Co for making Milk Bones which give dogs strong teeth, the pharmeceutical company who failed to warn that if he did not take his meds, he could go off and eventually get injured by a police dog...., the homeowner whose home HE was breaking into, the taser company for failing to make a product strong enough to make him stop fighting the police officer, the company that made the batteries for the taser, etc.

 Miles


----------

